# Removal of Tobacco Authority from FDA?



## Hooked (12/2/20)

Trump Administration Proposes Removing Tobacco Authority From FDA
https://thefederalist.com/2020/02/1...proposes-removing-tobacco-authority-from-fda/
11 Feb. 2020

President Donald Trump called for the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to lose its authority to regulate tobacco products in his latest budget request unveiled on Monday.

The proposal from the Trump administration restructures the Center for Tobacco Products as a new federal agency still under the purview of the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) but independent of the FDA, and charged with regulating tobacco products including e-cigarettes ...

The FDA has ramped up its efforts to curb the use of e-cigarettes in recent years to combat adolescent vaping but has received pushback from free-market groups and vaping advocates....

Reactions: Like 2


----------

